# How to Orient Map



## Rob Whitey (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, new here. Have been driving for two months now. 
I have a question.
When the home screen (map) and wnen navagating with a passenger I can't seem to orient my map in the direction I'm driving. It's locked in place. I like the option of reading my direction from bottom to top. 
I'm using google maps as my default. 
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hate to be mean, but...
Situational awareness
Start to learn North South East West.
And always be aware of your cross streets if you need to dial 911. It cuts your data signal locking your phone to the cellular tower and emergency dispatch


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rob ****** said:


> Hi, new here. Have been driving for two months now.
> I have a question.
> When the home screen (map) and wnen navagating with a passenger I can't seem to orient my map in the direction I'm driving. It's locked in place. I like the option of reading my direction from bottom to top.
> I'm using google maps as my default.
> Thank you for any help.


There is a way... its in settings. Might be rotation. Ill check ill check in a few

Google mape right ?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rob ****** said:


> Hi, new here. Have been driving for two months now.
> I have a question.
> When the home screen (map) and wnen navagating with a passenger I can't seem to orient my map in the direction I'm driving. It's locked in place. I like the option of reading my direction from bottom to top.
> I'm using google maps as my default.
> Thank you for any help.


Open maps, touch the hamburger looking thing (3 lines upper left) settings>navigation settings> tilt map on
Tada!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

On google maps there is a little red arrow or compass, usually in the right hand corner. If you tap the compass it will alternate between map locked on north and map locked in the direction you're headed.


----------



## Rob Whitey (Apr 25, 2016)

This is the screen I navigate with. I'm not able to rotate it. Just zoom in and out. Makes me have to turn my phone around. Sucks with the charger. 
The same map outside the urber app is fine if that matters.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm assuming you're not hitting the navigation button. The map shows directions and tilts in the direction you're headed


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Rob ****** said:


> This is the screen I navigate with. I'm not able to rotate it. Just zoom in and out. Makes me have to turn my phone around. Sucks with the charger.
> The same map outside the urber app is fine if that matters.


It looks like you're using Uber's default nav, which is different from Google Maps. And, frankly, it sucks. Make sure you have the Google Maps app downloaded then go into your Uber app settings and select it as your default nav app. Or you can select to use Waze, but you have to download it to your phone as well.


----------



## Rob Whitey (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank You. I'll try downloading one of those.


----------

